# cramping at the end of period?



## EmmaM2

Just have a quick question for you ladies, I have always had cramping during af, the day before it starts and the first day of heavy bleeding. However, this month, i have had a normal af but now, 2 days after bleeding has stopped, i'm still slightly spotting (brown) again usuall, but i have been having really strong cramps. I've never had this before, Does anyone else get this? 

Also had about 5 mins of really sharp pains in my lower abdomen yesterday, so much so that i couldn't move and actually cried out in pain several times. Although this may just have been wind!! :haha:

I know this is abit rambly but just wondered if anyone had any thoughts or similar experiences?

thanks.x


----------



## Caterpiller

Hi there - I normally get cramps on the last day, as I suffer from constipation during AF - its normally related to gas - hope that helps.
It's not nice, but its my body's way of dealing with it.
Soz


----------



## EmmaM2

Thanks caterpilla. I'm sure its nothing but was just curious, always so much more aware of my body since ttc, bit of a curse really!


----------



## jaydee79

arrrhhhh this is odd you saying this well iv suffered for 3yrs now with cramping After AF it kinda becomes stressful and i have to deal with it,, because iv suffered with it for so long its hard to deal with my cramps feel like iv had a knock inside my pelvis once i finish my period and it can make me feel quiet uneasy sometimes i get feelings of weakness inside my uterus and sometimes my legs feel kinda like jelly and it can make me feel dizzy if im standing up to long walking arround,, iv seen gynocologists doctors they all say nothing is wrong with me but years ago i ended up in hospital on really bad pmt and lost a massive blood clot and was told it was dysmenohhrea i was suffering from because iv had no help with my pain and being flobbed off with just pain killers and NSAID drugs i descided to look up some reasearch and get to the problem myself thinking could i have possible endometriosis probs fibroids anything related i think what i get in fact now couyld be secondary dysmenohhrea and that could explain why i get my pain after the AF but these cramps are not wind pains or constipation if it was then i wouldnt of been suffering for 3yrs with it so far and still do suffer for a few years iv been in tears with my pains after AF and im taking agnus castus now to try to help with my problem aswell as also using it ttc not sure if that helps just thought id mention it in this post lots of :dust: and GL xx :)


----------

